

Ingres will announce a new open source database platform on Nov.18th. - socratees
http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2008/11/new-open-source-ingres-databas.html

======
michael_dorfman
I used to use Ingres, back in the day, and it had some fantastic technology.
It's too bad their marketing folks weren't as effective as Oracle's...

